# My new addition



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

I just wanted to to show off my new True line trains CN PSC caboose.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice!

Just a suggestion: You should post that here as well.......this is where folks are looking for others with new stuff:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=443&page=302


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, fantastic detailing, even slanted cupola windows
with wipers. Fawncy.

The picture is so good that I can't tell what scale it
is.

Don


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

DonR said:


> Wow, fantastic detailing, even slanted cupola windows
> 
> with wipers. Fawncy.
> 
> ...




It's ho scale made by true line trains


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

VERY nice! Good addition to any fleet. Love that CN action!


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

Chip said:


> VERY nice! Good addition to any fleet. Love that CN action!




Thanks


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

True Line makes some great stuff. I have two of their 40' CN box cars. The detail is on a par with any of the high end freight cars.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Fugly little thing ain't it?

Looks very nicely done.


----------

